# took tha family camping



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

We went camping a few weeks ago and just thought id share the pics


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

more


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

and a few more


----------



## HAWK (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice pics. You might want to get some helmets for those kids.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

they have them i forgot them at home but they usually do wear them


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice pics, dang it is dry in Huntsville we sure do need some rain. I seen on my wife's fb that creekside edge is pumping water in all there mud holes we might have to check it out next weekend.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

not a bad idea we went there once before and yeah it was dry a few holes nuttin major and in the pics where the lil ones got stuck was a pond man that mess was super thick when they broke thru


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like they had a good time!


----------



## atvjoe (May 18, 2011)

Nice pictures, they look like they had a great time.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah "I" all had a great time away from the tvs,ds,wii,xbox lmao but they had a pretty good time too


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

It kills me that the kids love being outdoors when camping, but as soon as we get home it's back in front of the TV


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

they turn rite back into zombies lol


----------

